# RB20 cam covers



## mark_scenemedia (Jul 20, 2014)

As above, not the finned R31 covers (unless you have 'em!) but the RB20 covers instead.


----------



## UmaRB (Jun 6, 2018)

What are these worth nowadays Rb20s?


----------

